# biedny ubogi nedzny



## nasti

Witajcie 

Mam taki problem : nie jestem pewna co do intensywnosci tych przymiotnikow i nie moge sie doszukac jakis definicji.

Czy taka jest kolejnosc : biedny - ubogi (biedniejszy od biednego) - nedzny (najbiedniejszy) ?

Bardzo dziekuje !


----------



## kknd

Sam stawiałbym na kolejność: ubogi, biedny, nędzny. Z _nędznym_ nie mam problemów, z pewnością ostatni, jeśli chodzi o zamożność. Co do dwóch pozostałych, to uważam, że reprezentują mniej więcej ten sam stan posiadania (czyli niewielki), jednak _biedny_ ma wg mnie odcień nieco pejoratywny, stąd można wnosić, że może oznaczać osobę trochę mniej zasobną niż _ubogi_ (zauważ, że oficjalnie nie używa się raczej _biedny_, lecz _ubogi_; ale być może jest to tylko kwestia poprawności politycznej).


----------



## nasti

Bardzo Ci dziekuje kknd 

I "kupuje" Twoja klasyfikacje !

Milego dnia


----------



## Virtuose

Myślę, że wszystkie trzy przymiotniki oznaczają "niewielki, skromny stan posiadania", a różnią się przede wszystkim (!!!) nacechowaniem emocjonalnym

*ubogi* - jest słowem dość neutralnym i powściągliwym, jak pisze kknd: "poprawnym politycznie", odpowiednim w oficjalnej polszczyźnie

*biedny* - odnosi się do podobnego stanu posiadania, co "ubogi", ale wnosi dodatkowo informację o żalu lub współczuciu w stosunku do osoby takim przymiotnikem opisanej (zauważmy przenośne znaczenie_: Biedny człowiek_! - powiemy np. o kimś, kto ucierpiał w wypadku, mimo że jest od dawna miliarderem)

*nędzny* - to ubogi, ale do tego budzący w nas niechęć, odrazę, politowanie (najsilniejsze nacechowanie emocjonalne!)


O wyborze jednego z tych trzech słów decyduje zatem ładunek emocjonalny, a nie stopień zubożenia. Dla wyrażenia tego drugiego mamy do dyspozycji *stopniowanie przymiotników*

_ubogi-uboższy-najuboższy_
_biedny-..._
_nędzny-..._
itd.


----------



## kknd

_nędzny_ nie wzbudza we mnie odrazy, raczej głębsze współczucie.


----------



## nasti

_O kurcze_... Jestescie niesamowici, bardzo dziekuje za te wspaniale wyjasnienia. 

Milego dnia !


----------



## Thomas1

Ja bym "poustawiał" te przymiotniki tak jak Ty, nasti. Tylko, że na pierwszy rzut oka różnią się one, ponieważ niuanse znaczeniowe jaki każdy z nich ma dają o sobie znać. Moje skojarzenia są takie:
biedny -- neutralne słowo używane we współczesnej polszczyźnie na określenie, kogoś kto ma za mało pieniędzy/nie ma ich wcale

ubogi -- mi to słowo kojarzy się z tekstami z biblijnych przypowieści, mógłbym go użyć z bardziej abstrakcyjnymi rzeczownikami, np: ma ubogi zasób słownictwa.

nędzny -- ma pejoratywny odcień i bardziej kojarzy mi się z wyglądem zewnętrznym niż ze stanem materialnym, ktoś może nędznie wyglądać, bo na przykład wyniszczyła go choroba, mimo że nie jest biedny. Jeśli rozumieć go w znaczeniu biedny to określa on większy stopień biedy niż poprzednie dwa.


----------



## Christoforo

kknd said:


> _nędzny_ nie wzbudza we mnie odrazy, raczej głębsze współczucie.


 
A nędznik? Oczywiście że pogardliwy!


----------



## kknd

_Nędznik_ owszem, _nędzny_ – zależnie od intonacji (właściwie pierwszy wyraz też: może być też żartobliwy).


----------



## Christoforo

Christoforo said:


> A nędznik? Oczywiście że pogardliwy!


 
Ubogi: niemający dobrej sytuacji materialnej, ale radzi sobie, wyraża szacunek
Wyraz ubogi nie ma znaczeń pobocznych
 
Następujące wyrazy mają podwójne znaczenie:
Biedny: niemający dobrej sytuacji materialnej, neutralny
Biedny: godny litości, pożałowania, współczucia
Nędzny: bardzo biedny, w dużej potrzebie
Nędzny: naganny moralnie, wyraża pogardę


----------



## majlo

Christoforo said:


> Ubogi: niemający dobrej sytuacji materialnej, ale radzi sobie, wyraża szacunek
> Wyraz ubogi nie ma znaczeń pobocznych


A "ubogi" w "ubogi zasób słownictwa" to nie będzie znaczenie poboczne?


----------

